# heat press Letters/Numbers??? Where 2 buy



## treysmom9 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone. I an looking to find a supplier of Heat press letters and numbers for ball uniforms? Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm new to this and I have found a few, but I don't really know what a good price is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try Transfer Express, Ace Transfer Company, or Imprintables Warehouse. Hope this helps!---JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also transferexpress.com and fmexpressions.com have letters/numbers.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any of them have the numbers w/o a minimum purchase amount ? 
Or anyone got 15 numbers in 6" or 8" in red to dump ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## vslg1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Any companies that do smaller letters or numbers...maybe even 1 inch or so...

and I'm pretty new to all of this...are there tools for helping to line up letters...my fear before purchasing equipment is that everything's gonna be crooked...lol...

and in addition to that...with heat presses...is there something in place on most of them that help to align the shirts up properly so things are centered correctly?


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

vslg1 said:


> Any companies that do smaller letters or numbers...maybe even 1 inch or so...
> 
> and I'm pretty new to all of this...are there tools for helping to line up letters...my fear before purchasing equipment is that everything's gonna be crooked...lol...
> 
> and in addition to that...with heat presses...is there something in place on most of them that help to align the shirts up properly so things are centered correctly?


Spot98.net has small letters in many styles, I got some free cardboard templates from Stahls for letter and number placement with a link in Printwear magazine, and getting a Tee Square It! will help with the alignment process. The Tee Square it! is at HEAT PRESS ESSENTIALS,tee Square it, Logo it, teflon sheets, T Shirt Transfer Paper. JPSS. Jet Pro SofStretch. Hope this helps.


----------



## w78h78 (Nov 11, 2008)

You can go to asc365.net to see the details, I have bought a press from Wei, it works well and the quality is good. You can go there to have a look and think about it.


----------



## ChameleonSigns (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I have a Vinyl Graphics Shop and I am able to cut HotMark , HotFlock, Ref-lit, Metallics, Fashion, and Poly Twill to name a few materials, from 1" to 14" in many colors. 

[email protected]


----------

